
Functional Programming Doesn't Work (2009) - pkd
http://prog21.dadgum.com/54.html
======
smt88
Flagged for bait-y title. This is one of those articles that contradicts its
title in the first few sentences.

Better titles: "Purely functional programming doesn't work" or "sometimes
functional programming doesn't work, but I'm still a functional programming
advocate".

